# Mail : "Le serveur (..) na pas reconnu les destinataires"



## ziggywy (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait des années que je suis sur Mac et c'est bien la première fois que ça m'arrive.

Depuis aujourd'hui Mail refuse d'envoyer des mails parce qu'ils ne "reconnait pas les destinataires"...

*Message complet:

Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.gmail.com:monadressemail@gmail.com

Le serveur «*smtp.gmail.com*» na pas reconnu les destinataires suivants*: ...*

:mouais:

D'après ce que j'ai pu glaner sur les topics déjà existant cela aurait pu être une question de nombre de destinataires trop importants, mais ce n'est pas le cas puisque cela ne concerne qu'une dizaine de destinataires max...

Sur un mail en particuliers certains destinataires n'étaient pas reconnus alors que d'autre si...

Bref je suis paumé parce que je ne comprends pas comment c'est arrivé et que c'est, vous le comprendrez, super handicapant..

Des pistes???

Merci à tous!!!


----------



## ThibaudC (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce message d'erreur survient souvent lorsque l'une ou plusieurs des adresses mail destinatrices sont erronées (cf la liste donnée par le message "n&#8217;a pas reconnu les destinataires suivants*: ...")

Assurez-vous de l'orthographe de l'adresse mail, ou de l'extension du nom de domaine (.com ou .fr), puis réessayez.

Si ça ne marche toujours pas, on verra ^^


----------

